# حول كلمات نشيد الانشاد



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

*# ............................................... #*


سوالى حول نشيد الانشاد

لية الكلمات دى بالذات ولية العلاقة تبقى علاقة عريس وعروسة
لية متبقاش عللاقة أطهر من ذلك علاقة اب بابنة ام ببنتها تبقى علاقة طاهرة
ولية كلماتة كدة ليييييييييية
مش معقول يبقى دة كلام ربنا مش معقول عمر ربنا ميقول كدة
حضرتك الكل عارف انو لة معنى روحى لكن الكلمات واضحة
الواحد يستحى انو يقولها امام اى حد طب ولو زى محضرتك بتقول
انو كلام ربنا يبقى لية كلام ربنا ميدخلش الروح على طول لكن بيدخل على جانب تانى
لية حضراتكم متقدروش تقروة امام اى حد عشان ميفهمهوش غلط
لية مبتعملوش زينا نقرا القران أمام اى حد ولا نخاف ان حد يفهم كلام الله خطا
بس مش عاوزة حد يشرحلى معناة لان الكلمات بصراحة الانسان يستحى منها

وشكرا لكما بس برجاء محدش يسخر منى ولو هيرد يرد رد محترم
زى مسالت السوال بطريقة محترمة


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم
> 
> سوالى حول نشيد الانشاد
> 
> ...


 
مين أصعب، خيانة الزوجة لزوجها ام عقوق الابنة لأبيها؟

الإله الحقيقي ليس هكذا...الإله الحقيقي يقيم مع كل واحد منا علاقة شخصية، مليئة بالأسرار أكثر حتى من علاقة الزوج بزوجته...و الخطية ليست مجرد عصيان أمر السيد، بل هي خيانة أسوأ من خيانة الزوجة لزوجها...

الجنس ليس نجس...الإنسان هو من يجعله نجساً باستخدامه خارج الزواج، و خارج خطة الله

أما عن القراءة أمام الناس، فنحن لا نقرأه هو أو غيره، لأن العلاقة مع الله في القلب، و سامحيني، كل من يقرأ بصوت عالي أمام الناس، هو فقط يريد المنظرة و الاستعلاء...

و الفارغ من الداخل هو الذي يطن بأعلى صوت...و هل تظنين أننا نصدق ان ما تتلونه هو كلام الله؟
 هل تظنين انني أكون سعيداً و أنا أسمع خرافات، و الأهم من ذلك و أنا لا أستطيع الاستمتاع بالهدوء 
................................... 
المسيح قالها لنا واضحة: "و متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم. و اما انت فمتى صليت فادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك و صل الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية. و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم (مت 6 : 5-8)"

أما كونك لا تريدين الشرح، فهذه مشكلة للأسف...ستظلين أسيرة النظرة الخاطئة لسفر نشيد الأنشاد، و أسيرة الأكاذيب التي تقال حوله...


----------



## التواقة للجنة (26 مارس 2010)

*يا جماعة هى عملت اية بس
ممكن المقدمة اللى دخلت بيها انا معاكوا 
بس اية الغلط فى الباقى حد يفسرهولها وخلاص
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> مين أصعب، خيانة الزوجة لزوجها ام عقوق الابنة لأبيها؟
> الإله الحقيقي ليس هكذا...الإله الحقيقي يقيم مع كل واحد منا علاقة شخصية، مليئة بالأسرار أكثر حتى من علاقة الزوج بزوجته...و الخطية ليست مجرد عصيان أمر السيد، بل هي خيانة أسوأ من خيانة الزوجة لزوجها...
> الجنس ليس نجس...الإنسان هو من يجعله نجساً باستخدامه خارج الزواج، و خارج خطة الله
> أما عن القراءة أمام الناس، فنحن لا نقرأه هو أو غيره، لأن العلاقة مع الله في القلب، و سامحيني، كل من يقرأ بصوت عالي أمام الناس، هو فقط يريد المنظرة و الاستعلاء...
> ...


اشكرك جونى .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> بس مش عاوزة حد يشرحلى معناة لان الكلمات بصراحة الانسان يستحى منها


(Titus 1:15) ​​​كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. 

حاولى ان تسمى بافكارك لكى تفهمى الحكمة من كلام الله .
سفر نشيد الاناشيد هو من اروع الاسفار التى تشرح العلاقة بين الانسان والله برموز مفهومة طاهرة .​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (26 مارس 2010)

خليكوا انتوا الاحسن ومش تخلوا حد يمسك حاجة غلط
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> خليكوا انتوا الاحسن ومش تخلوا حد يمسك حاجة غلط​



​انا نفسى تفتحوا سفر النشيد بعقل ناضج طاهر .. او حتى تقروا تفاسيره لتفهموا اعظم محبة الله وعلاقته بالانسان التى تشوهت بالافكار الشيطانية .​


----------



## الرايق (26 مارس 2010)

طب ممكن حد يشرحه


----------



## التواقة للجنة (26 مارس 2010)

*والله انا قريتة
بس عايزة اعرف هو الحوار بين مين
ومين اللى كاتبة
ومين بيقولة لمين
جاوبونى انا طيب ممكن ولا لا؟
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

خدى يا تواقة للجنة

اقرى بالراحة خالص .. اقرى اية وشوفى تفسيرها 
http://www.rabelmagd.com/vb/others/Tafser/Abona_Tadros/total%20Songs.htm


----------



## التواقة للجنة (26 مارس 2010)

*هاشوفة وارجعلك
شكراااااااااا
*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 مارس 2010)

١- كاتب السفر هو سليمان الملك الذي وضع أناشيد كثيرة (مل32:4)


٢- سمى السفر نشيد الأناشيد أي أفضل نشيد لأفضليته عن باقي الأناشيد. كما نقول
باطل الأباطيل أي أعظم الأباطيل، وعبد العبيد أي أحقر العبيد وكما نقول ملك
الملوك ورب الأرباب وسماء السموات.

٣- كان اليهود يقرأونه في اليوم الثامن من الاحتفال بعيد الفصح. فهو إذًا نشيد الحب
المقدم لله الذي أنقذهم من فرعون بخروف الفصح، الذي هو نبوة عن المسيح الذي
خلصنا من الشيطان ومن الموت وحررنا ودخل بنا إلى حجاله أي سماء
السموات. فالفصح كان رمزًا للصليب. واليوم الثامن يشير للأبدية. فتكون هذه
التسبحة إشارة لتسبيحنا في السماء.

٤- هذا السفر سيمفونية رائعة تطرب بها النفس المنطلقة من عبودية العالم متحررة
مع مسيحها.


٥- نجد التدرج في علاقة سليمان مع الله خلال أسفاره. فسفر الأمثال يمثل من يسلك
بحكمة فيقمع شهواته الجسدية. "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ وصاياي". وهذه الحكمة تقود
مباشرة إلى سفر الجامعة وفيه تحتقر النفس هذا العالم وتحسبه نفاية وبذلك تدخل
دائرة حب المسيح في هذا النشيد. وهنا تسمو النفس فوق المنظورات مرتبطة
بكلمة الله متأملة في الأمور السماوية. فسليمان إذ تلامس مع العالم وجده باطل
الأباطيل وإذ تلامس مع السماويات وجدها نشيد الأناشيد. وسليمان يعلن في سفر
الجامعة أن المعرفة لم تشبع النفس ولكنه هنا وجد ما يشبع النفس تمامًا ألا وهو
الحب. في سفر الجامعة كان يبحث ويتحدث عن ما هو تحت الشمس فوجد الكل
باط ً لا وهنا إرتفع للسمويات أي لما فوق الشمس. حقًا فالمعرفة لا ُت ْ شِبع مثل
الحب، فالمحبة لا تسقط أبدًا. ونلاحظ أن الشيطان الساقط كان من رتبة الكاروبيم
المملوئين أعينًا أي معرفة، ولم يسقط أحد من السيرافيم الملتهبون حبًا ناريًا,


٦- هو سفر البالغين أو الناضجين روحيًا، وكان اليهود يمنعون قراءته لمن هم أقل
من سن الثلاثين سنة حتى لا تشوه أفكارهم الجسدية معاني السفر. هو سفر
البالغين إيمانيًا.


٧- هذا السفر بدون تفسير ينطبق عليه قول الخصي الحبشي "كيف أفهم إن لم يرشدني
أحد"


٨- من واقع علاقة الحب في هذا السفر نفهم لماذا تسمى عبادة الأوثان زنا روحي.



٩- هذا السفر يقدم علاقة حب بين حبيب وحبيبته أو عريس وعروسه. وهذا يشير
للحب بين المسيح والنفس البشرية، أو الكنيسة ككل. والكتاب المقدس أشار لهذه
العلاقة في عدة مواضع (اف32:5)+(2كو2:11)+(رؤ2:21)+(رؤ17:22)+(أر2:2)+(اش5:62)+(هو14:2)
+(خر7:16) وكما  قال المعمدان من له العروس فهو العريس (يو19:3) فالمسيح إتخذنا له عروسًا.
ومن وهب نفسه للمسيح كعروس سيترنم بفهم بكلمات هذا النشيد.



-نجد في هذا السفر حوارًا بين العريس وعروسه. فالعريس يعلن حبه، ونجده
يبحث عن عروسه باذ ً لا كل جهده لتقبله عريسًا لها، معلنًا جماله الإلهي مادحًا
جمالها مع أنه من عمل يديه ونجده ساترًا عليها. أما العروس ففي فترات ضعفها
لا تقبله، ثم ينفتح قلبها فتناجيه ومرة أخرى تعاتبه ومرة ثالثة تشكو نفسها (مقدمة
توبة) وأخيرًا في غمرة فرحها وتلذذها بحبه نجدها لا تنسى إخوتها، لذلك  سمي
هذا السفر قدس أقداس العلاقة بين النفس وبين الله. ونجد بجانب العروس
وعريسها شخصيات أخرى مثل العذارى وبنات أورشليم وهؤلاء يشيروا لشعب
الله (اليهود في العهد القديم) وهناك الأخت الصغيرة للعروس (الأمم الذين لم
يعرفوا الله بعد) وهناك أصدقاء العريس (الملائكة والسمائيين). ونفهم هذه
الشخصيات أيضًا كالتالي:


بنات أورشليم: يمثلن من لم يتذوق محبة المسيح بعد وهن مدعوات للتذوق.
العذارى : هن من تذوقن محبة المسيح وملأن مصابيحهن زيتًا.
الأخت الصغيرة: هي تمثل غير المؤمنين أصلا.
أصدقاء العريس: يمثلون السمائيين الذين يفرحون بخاطئ واحد يتوب.



10-العريس هنا هو سليمان ومعنى اسمه سلام فهو رمز للمسيح ملك السلام. ونجد
أنه أطلق اسمه على عروسه (الكنيسة أو النفس البشرية) فأسماها شولميث (مؤنث
سلام).


11-السفر هو أنشودة حب، مسجلة برموز غزلية ولكنها تحمل معا ٍ ن سمائية أكثر
عمقًا لما يحمله ظاهرها، ومن يفهمها يترنم بها روحيًا، ولكن هذا لمن صارت له
الحواس مدربة (عب ١٤:٥ ). ولابد من فهم السفر رمزيًا فهناك أوصاف للعروس
يستحيل توجيهها لعروس على المستوى الجسدي ونأخذ بعض الأمثلة على ذلك:
أ- هل تطلب عروس وتفتخر بأن العذارى يحبون عريسها، بينما كل عروس تريد أن تستأثر بحب عريسها لوحدها (3:1)​

ب-ولنفرض أنها تفتخر بهذا، أن العذارى يحبون عريسها، وهي قد أخذته منهن، لكن أليس من العجيب أن تقول "إجذبني وراءك فنجري" (4:1) هل هي تريد الأخريات معها.


ج-هل يقول عريس لعروسه "عنقك كبرج داود المبني للأسلحة" (4:4) أو
"أنت مرهبة كجيش بألوية" (4:6) أو "أنفك كبرج لبنان" (4:7) هذا
الكلام لا يقال لعروس على المستوى الجسدي، بل يقال للكنيسة التي
أرهبت أمم وأرهبت إبليس.​


-لماذا استخدم الوحي الإلهي هذا الأسلوب؟ 

نجد أن الله في الكتاب المقدس يستخدم
أسلوب البشر في التعامل والكلام، فكما نقول عين الله ويد الله وعرش الله. وكما
نقول أن الله يغضب إعلانًا عن وقوعنا تحت العدل الإلهي، هكذا ليعبر الوحي
الإلهي عن علاقة الحب الروحي والسري بين الله والنفس البشرية استخدم نفس
الأسلوب الذي نتعامل به في حياتنا البشرية.​


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> ولية العلاقة تبقى علاقة عريس وعروسة
> 
> الواحد يستحى انو يقولها امام اى حد


 

*أختي العلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة *

*هي علاقة العريس بالعروس ولا دخل للإنسان العادي بهذه العلاقة *

*مكتوب *
كورنثوس الثانية 11 : 2 
فَإِنِّي أَغَارُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَةَ اللهِ، لأَنِّي *خَطَبْتُكُمْ* لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ، لأُقَدِّمَ *عَذْرَاءَ عَفِيفَةً* لِلْمَسِيحِ.​*فكلام العريس لا يُقال إلا للعروس ... وكلام العروس لا يُقال إلا للعريس *

*في طهارة كاملة للفكر ... بعيداً عن كل فكر الانسان الجسدي *

*لا نجاسة في محضر الله *
*فالمؤمن قد تطَّهر فكره وأصبح يرى الأمور كما يراها الله *
*فالبعد الروحي للكلمات يسمو بالهدف بعيدًا عن النجاسة الأرضية*

*مثال : *
*ما أطهر كلمة ( ُأحبك ) *
*لكن ما أنجس معناها الذي أعطاه الناس لهذة الكلمة الآن *
*فإذا قلت لله ( أنا ُأحبك ) هل تقصدي المعنى النجس الذي يقصده الناس *
*بالطبع لا ... فالمعني يتقدس بمقدار قدسية المُتكلم إليه ومقدار قدسية محضره *


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> *وشكرا لكما بس برجاء محدش يسخر منى*
> زى مسالت السوال بطريقة محترمة


 

*ُحذِفت المشاركات أو كلمات في مشاركات *

*التي تحتوي على سخرية من شخصك أو سخرية من عقيدتك *

*نحترم المشاركات الموضوعية دون التعرض لعقيدة أو خلفية السائل الفكرية *

*أختنا / التائبةلله *

*واجبنا أن نضع ما لدينا من الحق الإلهي في يدك ... دون النظر إلى ما تحمله يدك *


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

أشكركم على الرد
لكن محدش برضو أقنعنى ازاى يبقى دة كلام ربنا ازاى العلاقة بين ربنا وبين العباد تبقى علاقة زى دى لالالالا الله أطهر من ذا الكلام أستغفر الله العظيم ان يقول ربى هذا الكلام 
ولو كان زى مبتقولو يبقى لية العلاقة دى بالذات علاقة عريس وعروستة
أستاذى والله فى علاقات طاهرة جدا عن كدة 
ياريت  حد يكلمنى بالعقل 
هل دا كلام ربنا ولو كلام ربنا يبقى ازاى مش معقول الله تعالى يقول هذا الكلام
أنا اول مسمعت الكلام دة من أخت مسيحية حمدت ربنا على القران 
لكن ازاى دة يبقى كلام ربنا ممكن حد يقنعنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

*fredyyy انت اللى حايشني 
اه يا غلبى ، يا مصبرنى ...... 
*


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> أشكركم على الرد
> لكن محدش برضو أقنعنى ازاى يبقى دة كلام ربنا ازاى العلاقة بين ربنا وبين العباد تبقى علاقة زى دى لالالالا الله أطهر من ذا الكلام أستغفر الله العظيم ان يقول ربى هذا الكلام
> ولو كان زى مبتقولو يبقى لية العلاقة دى بالذات علاقة عريس وعروستة
> أستاذى والله فى علاقات طاهرة جدا عن كدة
> ...




*اختي الكريمه انا مش هوجهلك اي كلام عشان بيعتبروه اسائه لشخصك *

*هكتفي باني اقولك ان الاخ ابن الملك حط رابط شرح لنشيد الانشاد ابقى تعبي نفسك وافتحي الرابط واقري الشرح بالكامل*

*مين عارف يمكن الكلام يوصل لقلبك وتفهميه طبعا ده مش هيحصل الا لو عندك رغبه حقيقيه بانك تفهميه صح *​


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> أشكركم على الرد
> لكن محدش برضو أقنعنى ازاى يبقى دة كلام ربنا ازاى العلاقة بين ربنا وبين العباد تبقى علاقة زى دى لالالالا الله أطهر من ذا الكلام أستغفر الله العظيم ان يقول ربى هذا الكلام
> ولو كان زى مبتقولو يبقى لية العلاقة دى بالذات علاقة عريس وعروستة
> أستاذى والله فى علاقات طاهرة جدا عن كدة
> ...


 

*الله لا يتكلم بصيغة العلاقة الجسدية الأرضية *

*لكن بالرباط الروحي للعروسين الذي أساسة المحبة والتضحية *

*وعلاقة إنجاب الأطفال ليس لها مكان هنا *

*بالنسبة لكلمة أطهر ( وهي صيغة مُقارنة ) *

*فللأخ / *Molka Molkan

*حق وضع ( رابط دون شرح ) لإظهار معنى الطهارة بعيدًا عن المسيحية *

*تفضل أخي *Molka Molkan

*بوضع الرابط ... أرجوكِ أختنا لا تغضبي مما بداخل الرابط ... إنها حقيقة *


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

على فكرة دخلت علية مسبقا اول ماوضع
لكن استحالة أستاذى يبقى دة كلام الله ازاى الكلام دة  
لايمكن يكون دا كلام ربنا اولا لو دا كان كلام ربنا يبقى مش محتا لشرح ولا معنى روحى 
كلام ربنا المفروض يوصل القلب على طول ولو كان كلام روح زى محضراتكم بتقولو يبقى كان المفروض يروح على الانب الرحى على طول لكن لية يروح لناحية تانية لية
عشان مش كلام ربنا
الله أشرف وأطهر من ذلك الكلام أستاذى
معلشو محتاجة اقناع اكتر فى علاقات تانية كتير أطهر من كدة غير علاقة عريس وعروسة
وشكرا لكما على الرد


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> على فكرة دخلت علية مسبقا اول ماوضع


لم اكتبه لتدخلى عليه . وانما لتقرأيه


> لايمكن يكون دا كلام ربنا اولا لو دا كان كلام ربنا يبقى مش محتا لشرح ولا معنى روحى


كلام ربنا لا يحتاج لشرح .. وانما يحتاج لشرح فقط اذا كنتى لم تقرأيه من الاول .وتنقين ايات فى الوسط .
( انتى بتكيلى بمكيالين .. جربى اقرى القران من غير تفاسير .. وقوليلى رأيك )

ازاى كلام ربنا مش محتاج معنى روحى ؟؟
حرام عليكى .. ارحمى نفسك 
الله خلق الروح وهو يتعامل معها بكلماته الحانية .
وان كان الله لايحدث روحنا فلماذا خلقنا بارواح اساسا



> كلام ربنا المفروض يوصل القلب على طول ولو كان كلام روح زى محضراتكم بتقولو يبقى كان المفروض يروح على الانب الرحى على طول لكن لية يروح لناحية تانية لية


واواى هتعرفى مقدار بشاعة البعد عن الله .. الله خاطبنا عاطفيا لنعلم مدى بشاعة الخطية وكأننا نخون الله خيانة الزوجة للزوج.


> عشان مش كلام ربنا


لا تتكلمى بشئ تندمين عليه فى المستقبل .
الله باصص عليكى دلوقتى وحزين ..
لو تركتى معتقداتك وافكارك السلبية الخاطئة وابتديتى تقرى .. باحثة عن الحق .. ساعتها يمكن تفهمى زى ناس كتير كانت بتقول زيك


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> مبحبش ارد على كلام حضرتك ياأستاذ بكلمك عن نشيد الانشاد  تجيبلى أيات من القران الكريم زى ميكون مفيش رد من حضرتك على كلامى الا من  القران و لو مفيش رد عند حضرتك خلى ناس تانية ترد عليا



لا انا مش برد عليكى ابدا انا بوضح للناس كلها انك بتقولى ان القرآن مش كلام الله ... أشكرك بشدة ..



> وبعدين يا أساتذتى انا بقرا قرانى والله من غير تفسير عشان  كلماتة كلها بتدخل قلبى مباشرة حتى الكلمات كلها مؤثرة بتبكى القلوب  والعيون بحسو جدا عشان هو كلام ربنا ولو مكنش كلام ربنا مكنش دخل قلبى على  طول كدة


طبعا لازم تبكى ، هو دة كلام قليل يعنى !

دة نفخ فى فرجها ! عارفة دى عقوبتها اية ؟

انتى حكمتى خلاص انه مش كلام ربنا 
هو انا اللى قلت ولا لأ ؟؟

وعليه
لو هو كلام ربنا عشان بيدخل قلبك فهو كذلك عندنا !
يبقى اية مشكلتك ؟



> ولا ألجا الا للتفسير الا فى قليل من الكلمات


وهى دى محتاجة تفسير يا استاذة ؟؟
دة عربى مبين
إلهك نفخ فى فرج واحدة ست !

دة كلام دة برضوا !!!!!

ترضيها على نفسك !




> لكن لما قريت نشيد الانشاد قولت استحالة بين الاثنين  استحالة نشيد الانشاد دا يبقى كلام الله



واحنا مالنا برأيك ؟؟



> وانا شرحت الاية دى مسبقا للاخت ثروت على المنتدى



لا يا استاذة انتى نسيتى كلامك ولا اية ؟؟
مش انتى اللى قلتى دة :



> لايمكن يكون دا كلام ربنا اولا لو دا كان كلام ربنا يبقى مش محتا  لشرح ولا  معنى روحى


----------



## antonius (26 مارس 2010)

> الله أطهر من ذا الكلام


ما المعيار الذي صارت فيه تائبة لله....تحدد ما الصالح لله وما غير الصالح له؟ ومن اعطاها احقية تقييم الاله؟
*



أستغفر الله العظيم ان يقول ربى هذا الكلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*ليس هناك مشكلة في الكلام...المشكلة تكمن في طريقة تفكيركم انتم به...!! بطريقة جسدية وسخة! الطريقة الخطأ....
رجاء من المشرف:
اما يُحذف كل ما يتعلق بالقران...من مدح له تقوله صاحبة الموضوع ومن نقد له...او تسمح لنا بالرد على كلامها حول القران!
..........
............
فعلا عظيمة هي هذه الاية:
كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ.


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

antonius قال:


> رجاء من المشرف:
> اما يُحذف كل ما يتعلق بالقران...من مدح له تقوله صاحبة الموضوع ومن نقد له...او تسمح لنا بالرد على كلامها حول القران!
> ..........
> ............
> ...




*اخيرا شفت حد يطلب بحذف كلامها *

*المشكله ان اللي عندو شبهه او سؤال بيطرحو بحدود الادب *

*لكن هي نازله مدح باسوء كلام الدنيا القران وبتذم  بكلام هي مش فاهماه اساسا *

*او بمعنى اصح بتخاف تفهمه لان لو فهمته هتوصل لروحانية الكتاب المقدس وده هيهدم كل افكارها الاسلاميه *


*وبشكل عام وعارفا ردي هيتم حذفه لكن مش هينفع مقولش *

*اني انا لما بقرا ايات قرانيه او بسمعها بحس بقرف من ما فيه لتشويه لحقيقة الله العظيم*

*شكرا اخي لطلبك لان بصراحه كلامها ده مينفعش يفضل بقسم اساله واجوبه مسيحيه *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

> وانا شرحت الاية دى مسبقا للاخت ثروت على المنتدى




يا بابا ... انا دارسه اسلام كويس ..... 
انا مش في تفسير الايه انا في التركيب اللغوي و استخدام الالفاظ


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لكن هي نازله مدح باسوء كلام الدنيا القران وبتذم بكلام هي مش فاهماه اساسا *
> *اني انا لما بقرا ايات قرانيه او بسمعها بحس بقرف من ما فيه لتشويه لحقيقة الله العظيم*​


 

*ممكن نوضح لها حقيقة ما تمدحه ... برابط *

*وممكن نوضح لها أيضًا سبب قرف الناس من ما يقرف برابط *

*دون الدخول في تفاصيل تكسر قوانين القسم *


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> يا بابا ... انا دارسه اسلام كويس .....
> انا مش في تفسير الايه انا في التركيب اللغوي و استخدام الالفاظ


 

*ممكن أخت تروث *

*تعطينا رابط يشرح ما تفتخر به الأخت ... دون الدخول في تفاصيل *

*أكون شاكر تعبك *


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

لا انا مش برد عليكى ابدا انا بوضح للناس كلها انك بتقولى ان القرآن مش كلام الله ... أشكرك بشدة 

والله حضرتك مش عاوزين تضليل انا قولت لايمكن ان يكون نشيد الانشاد كلام الله لكن قرانى هو كلام الله

لا يا استاذة انتى نسيتى كلامك ولا اية ؟؟
مش انتى اللى قلتى دة :






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







لايمكن يكون دا كلام ربنا اولا لو دا كان كلام ربنا يبقى مش محتا لشرح ولا معنى روحى
حضرتك دا كمان على نشيد الانشاد وليس القران 
ما المعيار الذي صارت فيه تائبة لله....تحدد ما الصالح لله وما غير الصالح له؟ ومن اعطاها احقية تقييم الاله؟
*حضرتك ما أنا الا عابدة لله و لست بعالمة ولكن حضرتك  كل واحد لة عقل يفكر بية الله يقول ولا تلقو بأيديكم الى التهلكة وأحسنو*
*رجاء من المشرف:
اما يُحذف كل ما يتعلق بالقران...من مدح له تقوله صاحبة الموضوع ومن نقد له...او تسمح لنا بالرد على كلامها حول القران*

*أيوة احذفو بقى كلامى وسيبو كلامكم كالمعتاد هذا ماتعودت علية*


*يا بابا انا مش عبيطه انا دارسه اسلام كويس يعني مش حماره
انا مش في تفسير الايه انا في التركيب اللغوي و استخدام الالفاظ 

حضرتك أنا كمان لى عقل افكر بة دى كلمة وحدة حضراتكم كلها عاملين موال عليها
لكن نشيد الانشاد الملى بأبشع من هذة الكلمات هو اللى تركيبة اللغوى أحسن من القران

شكرا لكل من طالب بحذف مشاركاتى 
أسال الله لكم الهداية

*


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

وبعدين حضراتكم انا من البداية كنت بسأل عن نشيد الانشاد
تقوموا كلكو كدة تسيبوة خالص وتتجهو ناحية القران
ممكن تردوا عليا من المسيحية هو مش دا برضو اسمو الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية
مش الاجوبة الاسلامية ولا اية ياحضرات
لو سمحتم الموضوع مش عاوزاة يتششت اللى هيقدر يرد على كلامة من المسيحية والعقل والدليل يبقى دا المطلوب غير كدة يبقى استهتار


----------



## antonius (26 مارس 2010)

> *حضرتك ما أنا الا عابدة لله و لست بعالمة ولكن حضرتك كل واحد لة عقل يفكر بية الله يقول ولا تلقو بأيديكم الى التهلكة وأحسنو*



يعني اما اله يخضع لعقل تائبة او ليس ذلك الاله حق؟ رائع رائع!!! 
اين قال الله ذلك؟ 
*



أيوة احذفو بقى كلامى وسيبو كلامكم كالمعتاد هذا ماتعودت علية

أنقر للتوسيع...

*هذا كذب وافتراء على المنتدى..
..
هل فهمتي رد شبهتكي السطحية يا تائبة ام لا؟
هل فهمتي اننا لا ننظر للنصوص كنظرتكم الدنيوية لها؟ بل ننظر لها بروح القداسة؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

*
معلش انا مش فاهم 

ما هو اعترض الاخت صاحبة الموضوع ؟؟؟

هل على الالفاظ التى فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

اذن تعانى من ازدواج فى الشخصيه 
لان نفس هذا الالفاظ بل و افظع منها تجدينه فى كل كتبك

و اتحدى حضرتك ان تاتى بتلك الافاظ من الكتاب المقدس كله و ليش فقط نشيد الانشاد
مثل:
فرج - نكاح - انكتها !!

ام ان اعتراضك على المعنى ؟؟؟
اذن حضرتك لم تفهمى بعد معنى سفر النشيد 
فليس هناك شرح لعمليه جنسيه واحده 
عكس ما نراه فى كتبك الكريمه

فسوال حضرتك مع احترامى لشخصك
يدل اما على جهل شديد بما كتبك

او تعمدك التدليس و الازدواجيه





*​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> وبعدين حضراتكم انا من البداية كنت بسأل عن نشيد الانشاد
> تقوموا كلكو كدة تسيبوة خالص وتتجهو ناحية القران
> ممكن تردوا عليا من المسيحية هو مش دا برضو اسمو الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية
> مش الاجوبة الاسلامية ولا اية ياحضرات
> لو سمحتم الموضوع مش عاوزاة يتششت اللى هيقدر يرد على كلامة من المسيحية والعقل والدليل يبقى دا المطلوب غير كدة يبقى استهتار




*لا عزيزتي الاخوه قامو باعطاء رابط التفسير *

*وحاولو كمان انهم يفهموكي قدسية نشيد الانشاد *

*لكن للاسف العقليه اللي حضرتك تمتلكيها بتخليكي تتمادي على نشيد الانشاد وتمدحي في كتابك *

*بقسم مسيحي بالتالي كانت النتيجه الرد عليكي بحسب استهتارك واستفزازك بالكلام*

*والا راجعي المشاكات حتى مشاركاتي الاولى انا والاخ مولكا تم حذفها من الاخ فريدي مراعاة لشعورك *

*لكن هو ما لاحظ ان كلامك بيمس النا احنا وهاد كان سبب الدخول معك في مهاتره لا معنى لها *

*وعلى فكره انا لاحظت ان هاد هو اسلوبك في اي موضوع تبتدي باحترام مبدئي وتتحولي لاسلوبك الاسلامي *


*وعفوا على كلامي لكن اللي بيدق الباب بيسمع الجواب *


​


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

*احاديث الجنس الاسلامية ( تحذير للكبار فقط )*​ 
* ................................*
 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21924*​



*كفاية الرابط 

المشرف*


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

*حلقة سؤال جرئ لمناقشة سفر نشيد الانشاد*

*لو حابه تفهمي عنجد ومش مجرد مهاترات  اتفضلي هي الحلقه تشرح نشيد الانشاد *​


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

*تشبيهات أسلامية*

*له إحدى يدين مثل ................*
 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120942*

*كفاية الرابط *

*المشرف *


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

ياجماعة بجد  الكلمات دى مش عاوزة اسمعها وخاصة كلمات ابسالموس دى
ياريت يبقى فى احترام شوى فى انتقاء الالفاظ
والله كل مرة بشك انى دخلت منتدى اباحى من ألفاظكم دى
هو دا الدين عندكم انا مش هفتح معكم اى  موضوع تانى خالص
عشان الردود دى بجد غلط للمرة التانية انى افتكرت ان ممكن يبقى فى انسان او انسانة ترد عليا بالفاظ مهذبة لكن للاسف أبحث عن مجهول
شكرا لحضراتكم


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> ياجماعة بجد الكلمات دى مش عاوزة اسمعها وخاصة كلمات ابسالموس دى





التائبةلله قال:


> ياريت يبقى فى احترام شوى فى انتقاء الالفاظ
> والله كل مرة بشك انى دخلت منتدى اباحى من ألفاظكم دى
> هو دا الدين عندكم انا مش هفتح معكم اى موضوع تانى خالص
> عشان الردود دى بجد غلط للمرة التانية انى افتكرت ان ممكن يبقى فى انسان او انسانة ترد عليا بالفاظ مهذبة لكن للاسف أبحث عن مجهول
> شكرا لحضراتكم​





*عزيزتي كلام الاخ epsalmos من دينك انتي مش من عنا احنا !!*​ 
*لهالدرجه دينك مقززك ؟!*​ 
*فلا عتب علينا لما نحكي *​ 
*بالاضافه الى ان اي كلام مش عاجبك هو كلام من دينك *​ 

*سلام المسيح .........................*​ 
​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

انتو بالذات اخرناس تتكلمو عن دينى
كنت فاكرة انكم بس بتقولو على سيدنا عيسى بن الله
لكن لقيتكو سبابين ولعانين عمرى مكنت أعرف انكم بتحقدو على الاسلام والمسلمين كدة ويوصل لدرجة اثارة شبهات قذرة من خيالكم 
دانتو حتى بتسبو الله 
أسال الله لكم الهداية
وبجد احذفونى بقى كفاية كدة

*# ................................................. #*


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> بطلب من المشرف يحذفنى من الموقع دة
> كان ذنب اية اللى عملتو يارب حتى تعاقبنى بهذا المنتدى
> كنت بتمنى ان اسلوبكم يتغير لكن للاسف
> اللى فية داء
> ...




*عزيزتي انا هقولك بس زي مبيقول القمص زكريا انك بتستعملي اسلوب الاسقاط*

*فاللي عندك وبدينك بتنسبيه النا اسلوبك هو اللي مقزز*

*انا ولا مره حدا قدر يستفزني ويطلعني عن شعوري الا حضرتك لان اسلوبك فعلا ........*

*بالمناسبه مع اني عارفه ان ردي هينحذف *

*لكن لو الهدايه اللي بتدعيلنا فيها هي من الهكم اي اله الاسلام*

*فانا عن نفسي في غنى عنها *


*سلام المسيح *​


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

اشفق عليكى يا اخت تائبه 
و لعلك فعلا تتوبى عن جاهلك

ما ان تم مواجهتك انهارت قواكى !!

لعلمك انا لم اذكر سوى الفاظ قليله جدا مما ورد فى كتبك المطهر و ذلك لقوانين القسم

ده لسه فى ماء المراه 
و الرجال االى بيفركوا منيهم فى بيت عائشه
و بلاوى !!!!

و مفيش ولا واحد يوخذ على انه تشبيه رمزى !!!!​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> والله انت والاستاذ مولكا والعبد الخاطئ



بجد بجد بجد
اشمعنا قلتى علىّ انا استاذ ؟؟؟
دة كلام القرآن
​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

بجد دانتو لعنة وانا اللى خايفة عليكم وفاكراكم غلابة طلعتو اقذر ناس
كنت مخطئة جدا لما احترمت نفسة معاكم
لكن حضراتكم ملكوش الادب
دا دينكو اللى عايشين فية بجد هى دى الكنيسة منبع الخير والبركات اللى بتعلمهولكو
لكن العيب مش عليكم عباد الصليب العيب على القساوسة اللى ضحكة عليكم

ان شاء الله يوم القيامة هتقولو يارب  يارب ضحكو علينا قالولنا انك مش الله وعيسى هو الله
اخر حاة هقولهلكم
نشيد الانشاد دة مش كلام الله واللى مش مصدق ياخدو كدة يقراة فى اى مكان قدام الناس ويشوف رد الفعل

أسال الله لكم الهداية


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

*



			وصل بيكم الحقد مننا  عاوزين تقتلونا ياعباد الصليب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*شكلك فاكره ان اية التوبه 29 موجوده في الكتاب المقدس ؟!!*

*يا حبيبتي القتل موجود في دينكم اما عنا فالمسيح قال احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم *


*فعلا ربنا يهديكي وينورلك طريقك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> بجد دانتو لعنة وانا اللى خايفة عليكم وفاكراكم غلابة طلعتو اقذر ناس
> كنت مخطئة جدا لما احترمت نفسة معاكم
> لكن حضراتكم ملكوش الادب
> دا دينكو اللى عايشين فية بجد هى دى الكنيسة منبع الخير والبركات اللى بتعلمهولكو
> ...




*عارفه اخر كلام ليكي *

*ربنا يهديكي اكتر من كده الكلام معاكي حرام وملوش معنى*


*اخيرا سلام المسيح لمحبيه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> نشيد الانشاد دة مش كلام الله واللى مش مصدق ياخدو كدة يقراة فى اى مكان  قدام الناس ويشوف رد الفعل


حصل 

ولم يكن هناك اى رد فعل​


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

*اهداء الى الاخت صاحبة الموضوع

موضوع هام جدا يشغل بال كل مسلم و مسلمه

الاوضاع الجنسية في الاسلام



[YOUTUBE]H0fUqx684mE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RwiF6nsMuVY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]y8389a2WwyE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VvZ3fQGeUrA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_QTHdI9V4K0[/YOUTUBE]


كتاب الازهر لليلة الدخله +18 

[YOUTUBE]WZ4eZ9abo8I[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

اللهم انى أشهدك انى احبك واحب رسولك صلى الله علية وسلم
وحضرتك والله دى أعظم اية فى قرانى ومريم ابنة عمران فهى تدل على ان الله واحد ليس لة ثانى كما تقولون
اسال الله لكم الهداية


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

اخر كلمة هقولهالكم
أسال الله لكم الهداية


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> وحضرتك والله دى أعظم اية فى قرانى ومريم ابنة عمران فهى تدل على ان الله  واحد ليس لة ثانى كما تقولون



نفخ فى فرجها ام لم ينفع فى فرجها ؟​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

نشيد الانشاد دة مش كلام الله واللى مش مصنشيد الانشاد دة مش كلام الله واللى مش مصدق ياخدو كدة يقراة فى اى مكان قدام الناس ويشوف رد الفعل دق ياخدو كدة يقراة فى اى مكان قدام الناس ويشوف رد الفعل 

وبتقولى حصل والله العظيك كداب شوف المسيحية دى قريتو وحصل لها اية
القصة اسمها سبب اسلام هذة النصرانية لاتتردد أن تسمعة


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1985776&posted=1#post1985776


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> وبتقولى حصل والله العظيك كداب شوف المسيحية دى قريتو وحصل لها اية
> القصة اسمها سبب اسلام هذة النصرانية لاتتردد أن تسمعة



شوفتوا المسلم بيبقى عامل ازاى قدام الحقيقة ؟​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

اللى مش مصدق كلامى يدخل يسمع البنت بنفسها ويشوف لما عملت كدة حصلها اية على اللينك اللى طتبتة


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

[q-bible]*إنجيل متى 7: 6
 لاَ تُعْطُوا الْقُدْسَ لِلْكِلاَب، وَلاَ تَطْرَحُوا دُرَرَكُمْ قُدَّامَ الْخَنَازِيرِ، لِئَلاَّ تَدُوسَهَا بِأَرْجُلِهَا وَتَلْتَفِتَ فَتُمَزِّقَكُمْ​ *[/q-bible]​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

حضرتك والله أول واحد كرهتنى فى المسيحية 
وتانى حاجة هى نشيد الانشاد
أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يعيد لكم بصيرتكم
اسال الله العظيم لكم الهداية


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

*يا عزيزتي سيبك من اي كلام نشيد الانشاد انا اديتك رابط تفسيرو ببرنامج تلفزيوني يعني لو فيه اي شي *

*مكانوش عرضوه في التلفزيون في قنوات مسيحيه وانتي جيا تقولي على الاخ مولكا كداب *

*ما دمتي كدبتيه شوفي البرنامج وهتعرفي مين اللي كداب اللي اتهم مولكا بالكدب ولا مين بالظبط ؟*


*وهرجع واعيد ربنا يهديكي وينورلك طريقك هو  الوحيد اللي قادر ينتشلك من ظلمة افكارك ويوجهك لطريقه *​


----------



## antonius (26 مارس 2010)

> ياجماعة بجد الكلمات دى مش عاوزة اسمعها وخاصة كلمات ابسالموس دى


هه...هذه احاديث نبوية صحيحة..."وحي يوحى" كما قال القران عنها...
طيب لماذا اذن تعترضين على امور لم تفهميها...وانتي تخجلين بكلمات اوحاها ربكي ولا تريدين رؤيتها حتى؟



> لكن لقيتكو سبابين ولعانين عمرى مكنت أعرف انكم بتحقدو على الاسلام والمسلمين كدة ويوصل لدرجة اثارة شبهات قذرة من خيالكم


من سبكي يا بنت؟ انا بحياتي لم ارى قلة اخلاق كهذه....هو الكذب عندكم لعبة ام ماذا؟؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> حضرتك والله أول واحد كرهتنى فى المسيحية
> وتانى حاجة هى نشيد الانشاد
> أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يعيد لكم بصيرتكم
> اسال الله العظيم لكم الهداية




*حضرتك بتكرهى المسحيحه علشان الظلام بيكره النور

فانتى تقبلى الحديث عن الاوضاع الجنسيه لانه يميل الى شهوات الانسان

و ترفضى سفر النشيد الذى يرتقى بشهوات الانسان لانه يعبر عن محبة الله لنا و محبتنا له

و اتركك لمشاهدة حقيقة الاسلام العاريه​*

*اهداء الى الاخت صاحبة الموضوع

موضوع هام جدا يشغل بال كل مسلم و مسلمه

الاوضاع الجنسية في الاسلام


[YOUTUBE]H0fUqx684mE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RwiF6nsMuVY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]y8389a2WwyE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VvZ3fQGeUrA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_QTHdI9V4K0[/YOUTUBE]


كتاب الازهر لليلة الدخله +18 

[YOUTUBE]WZ4eZ9abo8I[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يعيد لكم بصيرتكم



عرش اية ؟؟​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php?name=Anasheed&op=Detailes&khid=2421

حذفتو لية خايفين المسيحين يسمعوة ويعرفة الصح


----------



## epsalmos (26 مارس 2010)

*طيب بصى من الاخر كده يا ست الكل

احنا قابلين بكلام سفر النشيد كله لانه:

١: يعبر عن علاقة محبتنا بالله

٢: لانه الفاظه لم تذكر اى وضع جنسى او اى وصف او تعرض لمناطق التناسل

3: و ليس به اى لفظ خادش للاداب العامه

ما اعتراضك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ *فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ *مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ

تحبي امسك لك فى الرابط دة ولا هاتخافى ؟
​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

حضرتك مكفكش سب للقران والاحاديث
اى كمان تقول عرش اية
الله يهديك الله يهديك أسال الله أن ينير لك قلبك وعقلك وبصيرتك انت وكل اخواتك


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

اولا انا كنت بسال لكن لقيت هجووووووووم تترى وطالما حضراتك قابلينة انا مليش دخل 
وبعدين لكم دينكم ولى دين
ياريت بقى الحوار ميطولش عن كدة عشان نشوف افتراءات تانية حضراتكم مالفنها نرد عليها
عشان منظلمش باقى المسيحين الغلابة اللى ميعرفوش ان الله واحد أحد وحاشا لله ان يتجسد كما تزعمون


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> حضرتك مكفكش سب للقران والاحاديث


دى ايات من الذكر الحكيم

وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا *فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ *مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ



> اى كمان تقول عرش اية



عايز اعرف الهك لما استوى على العرش كان حجم العرش اد اية ؟​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

وبطلب بقى من اللى شاركونا اليوم فى الحوار يسمعو القصة دى عشان هناقشها قريب ان شاء الله
وخاصة حضرتك يا أستاذ مولكا مازلت بقول لحضرت يا أستاذ احتراما منى لحضرتك
http://www.way2allah.com/modules.php...iles&khid=2421


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

*عزيزتي انتي طلبتي الشرح ده شي وقلتي كمان ان احنا بنتكسف من السفر ده*

*وان احنا منقدرش نقراه ادام اي حد *

*وانا عطيتك رابط من برنامج مشهور بيشوفو المسلمين والمسيحيين وبيتكلم عن سفر نشيد الانشاد ومع*

*كده اللي لاحظته انك طنشتيه واديني هديكي الرابط تاني *

*عشان تتاكدي اننا مش بنخجل منه بالعكس *

*وانا هعتذرلك عني انا فعلا احتديت عليكي *

*السبب كان من الصبح لاني شوفتلك رد بتغلطي في القربان المقدس واسلوبك هنا كمان كان مستفز بس *

*واعذريني لكن انا بطبعي بعامل الانسان بحسب معاملته واسلوبك كان مستفز لدرجة خرجتني عن شعوري *

*فانا بعتذر عن اسلوبي *

*وهاد الرابط مره تانيه *

*حلقة  سؤال جرئ لمناقشة سفر نشيد الانشاد*
​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

الله ربى وربك ورب كل الناس ليس الهى فهو الهك واله سيدنا عيسى علية السلام
ولوعايز تسال عن عرش الله قد اية افتح موضوع وهتلاقينى برد عليك فية
أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يهديك ياأستاذ مولكا
أسال الله أن يهديك لطريق الايمان


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

> أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يهديك ياأستاذ مولكا


طيب ولما يهدينى هافهم ازاى انه نفخ فى فرجها ؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

يا خسارة يا تائبة لله
دائما تكيلى بمكيالين .. وليس ذاك فقط وانما تفضلين الكلام عن الجنس صراحة فى كل الاسلام وتعترضى على تشبيهات سامية عن علاقة الانسان بالله

من فضلك راجعى نفسك .. من اجل نفسك ..
ربنا هيحاسبك ويقولك ليه محاولتيش تعرفينى وتدورى علىّ


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> يا خسارة يا تائبة لله


 

*فعلا ابن الملك *

*يا خسارة يا تائبةلله *

*خسرناها إذ ُقدِم لها أسوء ما عندها *

*ولم يُقدم لها حلاوة المسيح وأكرر *



> *أختي العلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة *
> 
> *هي علاقة العريس بالعروس ولا دخل للإنسان العادي بهذه العلاقة *
> 
> ...


 



*



 
الله لا يتكلم بصيغة العلاقة الجسدية الأرضية 

لكن بالرباط الروحي للعروسين الذي أساسة المحبة والتضحية 

وعلاقة إنجاب الأطفال ليس لها مكان هنا 




أنقر للتوسيع...


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

مش مشكله حلاوه المسيح يا فريدي و الحاجات دي مشكله عندها هيا و رفضها المطلق المتوقع من اي احد

ما ممكن اوري الكتاب المقدس لامي و لماما و يرموه و يقولوا قرف و ساعتها ابقي عرفت رايحين فين يعني 

خلاص لقد عرضنا عليها الاجوبه و لم تقتنع 

انا لم اعرض لها حلاوه المسيح لانها نزلت سبابا حادا مسح اكتر من مره و كفي ما قالته عن خبز عيش التناول

ممكن اقول قالت ايه عن عيش التناول

قالت انه بيخبز ب..... فضلات رجال الدين و يعجن بها و انه المسيحيين بياكلوا مجبرين بقرف و قعدت تقول كلام الصبح اتمسح  عن التناول بشع بكل المقاييس

و حطت لنا فايرس في المنتدي

كيف لها حين اذن ان تفتح قلبها و قسوته واضحه منذ البدء

يالا ربنا هوا الي بيختار بقي

خليها يمكن محمدها ينفعها تخش جنته لو ماتت هههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

> ويوصل لدرجة اثارة شبهات قذرة من خيالكم


 
ههههههههههههههههه و شبهات نشيد الانشاد نضيفه اوي

الحمد لله اني مكنتش قاعده وقت النقاش دا


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 مارس 2010)

_*عارفين ليه اخوتنا المسلمين بيهاجموا  سفر نشيد الانشاد عشان هما اصلا مفكروش يقروا بعق طاهر واغلبهم محدش حاول يقرا بيسمعوا االلى بيتقال عنه بس من بابا اولى تفتحوا القران وتشفوا بيكلم عن ايه كله وسمحونى فى الكلمه بيكلم عن الجنس

سلام المسيح يكون معاكو وينور قلوبكم وعقولكم*
_​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (27 مارس 2010)

*انا لما بأشوف اسلوب النقاش دة قلبى بيوجعنى والله
احنا لية بنعمل فى نفسنا كدة؟لية كل واحد عمال يشتم فى التانى؟
ولية لما حد مسلم يعرض شبهه الكلام يتحول للقرأن بسب وشتايم
والعكس لما المسيحى يعرض شبهه يتحول الكلام للانجيل لسب وشتايم
احنا المفروض اننا ارقى من كدة
انا مش بأدافع عن حد لا الطرف المسلم ولا الطرف المسيحى 
بس موضوع اية ونفخنا فية من روحنا ليها تفسير انا مش عارفة قرأتوة ولا لا
دا تعليقى الوحيد
وبجد ربنا يهدى الجميع
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 مارس 2010)

دائما اراك انسانة محاورة جيدة .. يا تواقة للجنة ..
فلماذا نخرج عن صلب الموضوع وهو سفر النشيد ..
اما عن ونفخنا فيه .. زى ما انت شفتى جبناها لما لقينا العضوة بتقارن ..
ولم يسب احد مننا الاخر

قولتيلى انك هتقرأى التفاسير .. عملتى ايه ؟؟


----------



## التواقة للجنة (27 مارس 2010)

*اهلا ابن الملك ميرسى لكلامك بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
انا فعلا قريت التفسير امبارح بس هو اخد منى وقت لانة طويل شوية بس لسة فية شوية حاجات بابحث فيها ولو حاجة وقفت معايا اكيد هاعرضها فى قسم الاسألة والاجوبة هنا وتردوا عليا بس تابعونى احسن تنسونى ولا حاجة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

تفسير كل شخص فيكم هااااااااايل للسفر
ربنا يحميكم


----------



## muslim_90 (28 مارس 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _*عارفين ليه اخوتنا المسلمين بيهاجموا  سفر نشيد الانشاد عشان هما اصلا مفكروش يقروا بعق طاهر واغلبهم محدش حاول يقرا بيسمعوا االلى بيتقال عنه بس من بابا اولى تفتحوا القران وتشفوا بيكلم عن ايه كله وسمحونى فى الكلمه بيكلم عن الجنس
> 
> سلام المسيح يكون معاكو وينور قلوبكم وعقولكم*
> _​




بقلك ايه
سيبك من كلام العمق والهرج ده
ايه رايك لما اقول كغير مسيحى لاختك كلمة من سفر نشيد الانشاد 

هتقبل؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2010)

> ايه رايك لما اقول كغير مسيحى لاختك كلمة من سفر نشيد الانشاد
> 
> هتقبل؟؟؟


ما هى دى المصيبة ، امال احنا عمالين نقول اية من مليار سنة يا عمونا
ما احنا بنقول ان الكلام دة مش من رجل لإمرأة تقوم انت تيجى تقول " لو انا قلت لأختك " عمالين نقول الكلام دة من الله للكنيسة والسفر سفر من الأسفار الشعرية
نفهمكوا ازااااااااااااااااااااااااى بس اكثر من كدة ؟


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (28 مارس 2010)

اخى muslim_90 _مع احترامى ليك طبعا انت مهما قريت السفر هتفسره على مزاجك وعلى تفكيرك الجنسى لكن هو سفر مقدس شعرى وللاسف انا مهما قلت اللى فى دماغكم هو هو انتو فعلا بجد سلبين عقولكم سلام المسيح معاك وينور عقولكم_​


----------



## epsalmos (28 مارس 2010)

*

المسيحى يقرا سفر النشيد فيحب ربنا اكثر

المسلم يقرا القران فيكره ربنا

ثم يعود المسلم ليحاسبنا بحسب تفكيره هو و ليس كما نقول نحن !!

انها مشكلة الفهم

شرحنا و كررنا و و لكن المعترض يكرر السوال كانه لا يفهم او وضع اصابعه فى اذنه مصمما الا يسمع*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مارس 2010)

muslim_90 قال:


> بقلك ايه
> سيبك من كلام العمق والهرج ده
> ايه رايك لما اقول كغير مسيحى لاختك كلمة من سفر نشيد الانشاد
> 
> هتقبل؟؟؟



   خليها تقري السفر كله بس يتفسيره وحياتك

و عموما السفر ليس به الفاظ خادشه كما تصورون 

انتوا بس قاعدين تقولوا لبعض نشيد الانشاد ليل نهار و بقت مجرد اسم بترددوه دون معناه


----------



## epsalmos (28 مارس 2010)

*و علشان خاطرك صدقنى انا همسكه معاك اصجاج اصحاح علشان نقراه سوا على العلن و نشوف ايه مشلكتك لان واضح انك لم تقراه

[q-bible]
الكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم
سفر نشيد الأنشاد
الإصحاح الأول

    1 نشيد الأنشاد الذي لسليمان

    2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر

    3 لرائحة أدهانك الطيبة. اسمك دهن مهراق، لذلك أحبتك العذارى

    4 اجذبني وراءك فنجري. أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله. نبتهج ونفرح بك. نذكر حبك أكثر من الخمر. بالحق يحبونك

    5 أنا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات أورشليم، كخيام قيدار، كشقق سليمان

    6 لا تنظرن إلي لكوني سوداء، لأن الشمس قد لوحتني. بنو أمي غضبوا علي. جعلوني ناطورة الكروم. أما كرمي فلم أنطره

    7 أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي، أين ترعى ، أين تربض عند الظهيرة. لماذا أنا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك

    8 إن لم تعرفي أيتها الجميلة بين النساء، فاخرجي على آثار الغنم، وارعي جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة

    9 لقد شبهتك يا حبيبتي بفرس في مركبات فرعون

    10 ما أجمل خديك بسموط، وعنقك بقلائد

    11 نصنع لك سلاسل من ذهب مع جمان من فضة

    12 ما دام الملك في مجلسه أفاح نارديني رائحته

    13 صرة المر حبيبي لي. بين ثديي يبيت

    14 طاقة فاغية حبيبي لي في كروم عين جدي

    15 ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي، ها أنت جميلة. عيناك حمامتان

    16 ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي وحلو، وسريرنا أخضر

    17 جوائز بيتنا أرز، وروافدنا سرو


​[/q-bible]

فى اى اعترااض بالنسبه للاصحاح الاول ؟؟؟

اهو فرضه ندرس السفر مع بعض*​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (28 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *احاديث الجنس الاسلامية ( تحذير للكبار فقط )*​
> * ................................*
> 
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21924*​
> ...



ياعزيزي وبرأيك ماهو السبب الذي جعلها تنشيء هذا الموضوع اصلا سوى فضائح الاسلام التي هاجت علي ووصفتني باني قليل الادب واتكلم كلام بذيء . والمصيبه اني لم اقل اي شيء والمواضيع تشهد على ذلك حتى هذه اللحظة . كل ماقلته هو اقتباس الاحاديث المحمدية فقط لاغير . وحين وجدت نفسها تشتم الرسول والاحاديث ووصفها بانها حقيره بدون قصد ان تعلم انها للرسول هههه لم تعد تحتمل اكثر من هذا قامت بأنشاء هذا الموضوع والواضح انه استفزازي من طريقة طرحه وتقلد المواضيع التي يتم طرحها بالمنتدى  وهذا النوع لايليق به هذا الاسم ابدا لان هذه النفسية لاتعرف التوبة ولا الرحمه . ولاتستغرب ان تجد مثل هذه الاستفسارات منها فلا تلومها لان دينها كله قائم على عبادة وتقديس الفرج والغنائم فقط لاغير وتكابر بجهل عظيم رغم معرفتها معنى الاحاديث التي تدعو للخجل الشديد والتي طرحت في المنتدى ولم نجد عليها سوى من شخص او اثنان عرفوا بجهلهم في المنتدى امام الجميع بردهم الغير متطابق مع الاحاديث .ويدعون اننا كمسيحين نخجل من هذا السفر والاهم من هذا بما اننا حرفنا الانجيل على حد قولهم فلماذا لم نلغي هذا السفر من الانجيل اذا نرى انه مخزي . فهذا براي الشخصي دليل كامل على عدم زيادة او نقصان كتاب الرب . ومن يريد ان يفهم على خاطره هذا شيء ثاني .  سألو جحا .. ايه ضنك بالناس . قلهم مثل ضني في نفسي . وحين طلبت منها ان انشيء موضوع نناقش فيه الاحاديث كامله ننتهي من حديث وندخل في اخر . وصفتني اني جزمه ولاتقبل ان تناقشني بالاحاديث كما هرب غيرها الكثير .لاني لاحظت انهم يجيبون على موضوع ويتركون الالاف بالمقابل . وياريت الموضوع ده يكون رد عليه العين فقط تشتيت .

 لذلك فعلا ندعوا الله ان يهديها وتتوب وتعرف الحق .

سلام الرب اترك لكم


----------



## antonios123 (9 أبريل 2010)

سلام و نعمة لكم
بصراحة يا اخوتي انا مش داخل اتحاور و اتكلم في كلام بقي محفوظ علي فم كل اخ مسلم لينا و صدقوني انا اظن ان كل اخ مسلم او علي الأقل 98% من اللي بيتكلموا في نشيد الأنشاد عمرهم ما قرأوا ولا بيفكروا يقروا اللي فيه ابدا لكن حافظين كلام "هجوميات كاذبة" و بيقولوه و خلاص
بس انا عايز اقول اني بكل صدق وامانة قريت سفر نشيد الانشاد و ما لقيتش زي ما اخوتنا بيقولوا (الفاظ قبيحة و علاقات زنا واضحة و كلام يكسف و.......)
اخي المسلم سامحني : انت لم تعرف سر العلاقة بين الله والانسان
زمان كان الشعب وقع تحت الرياء و الغش حتي قال الرب عنه(هذا الشعب قد اقترب إلي بفمه وأكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة)اشعياء
فاراد الله ان يعرف الانسان انه ابنه وحبيبه وان العلاقة بين الانسان و الله ليست مجرد عبادة و طقوس كالعبيد
فالله يريد القلب قبل اللسان فتكلم الله في نشيد الانشاد بصفة العريس الذي يتحدث مع عروسته لكي يسمو بفكر الانسان عن العبودية وعلاقة الخالق بالمخلوق إلي علاقة الحبيب بمحبوبه
و كلمنا ايضا بصفة( الأب و البنين)
لكي تقترب كل (عروس=نفس بشرية)إلي (عريسها=الله=الأب=الحنون) بقلبها و فكرها و حبها الشديد لوصايا الله و الحياة معه
ارجو من كل اخ مسلم يتحدث في هذا الموضوع ان يقرأ السفر اولا
واخوتي هنا مستعدين لتوصيل كلمة الرب اليكم
الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> أشكركم على الرد
> لكن محدش برضو أقنعنى ازاى يبقى دة كلام ربنا ازاى العلاقة بين ربنا وبين العباد تبقى علاقة زى دى لالالالا الله أطهر من ذا الكلام أستغفر الله العظيم ان يقول ربى هذا الكلام
> ولو كان زى مبتقولو يبقى لية العلاقة دى بالذات علاقة عريس وعروستة
> أستاذى والله فى علاقات طاهرة جدا عن كدة
> ...



*سؤال لك؟
مين خلق جسد الانسان اليس الله هو الذى خلقه
ان كان مش معقول الله يقول كدة يبقى مش معقول كان خلق كده
نيجى لحاجة تانى ياتائبة وهى: قبل ان ياكل ادم وحواء الثمرة المحرمة كانا عريانان ولكنهما لم يخجلا لان نظرتهم طاهرة قبل ان يعرفوا الشر باكل الثمرة المحرمة
ويقول قرانك(وبانت لهم سؤاتهم)هى ماكنتش موجودة قبل كدة عشان تبان دلوقتى
نشيد الانشاد هو سفر رمزى يظهر عشق العريس لعروستة بحب الاله للنفس البشرية
والنفس البشريه المؤمنة كلها مقدسة فى الرب
حمدتى الله على قرانك جميل
بقول ربك فيه :النساء حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم اينما شئتم
يتكلم عن ملكات اليمين والنكاح ..........عظيم يعلو المتع الجنسية
اما نشيد الانشاد يعلو بالفكر من امور شهوانيه الى حب روحانى

الله من المعقول جدا فى القران ان يتكلم عن النكاح والفروج والى ماغير ذلك

وغير معقول ان يذكر فى نشيد الانشاد الجسد الانسانى كرمز لحب الله للنفس البشرية

كل رمز فيه له معنى روحى واذ اردتى اسئلى عن كل شىء بحدة وستجدى الاجابة*


----------

